# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ. [Theocharis Maria L.]

## pantelis2009

Πριν 20 μέρες το νεότευκτο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ των ιδίων πλοιοκτητών (Καρνέση - Λαλούση) με το σημερινό θέμα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του.
Σήμερα πήρα τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες από το νέο τους απόκτημα, που έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζετε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Δ. Κοτσέλη και Δ. Φράτη. Το μήκος του θα είναι 94 περίπου μέτρα και το πλάτος του 17,5 μέτρα. 
Σιγά-σιγά θα παρακολουθήσουμε την κατασκευή του και θα μάθουμε και περισσότερα στοιχεία. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους ιθύνοντες.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-04-08-10-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Εύχομαι καλά τελειώματα στο πλοίο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν 20 μέρες το νεότευκτο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ των ιδίων πλοιοκτητών (Καρνέση - Λαλούση) με το σημερινό θέμα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του.
> Σήμερα πήρα τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες από το νέο τους απόκτημα, που έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζετε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Δ. Κοτσέλη και Δ. Φράτη.


Παντελή ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Να προσθέσουμε ότι το _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_ θα κατασκευαστεί στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση όπου κατασκευάστηκε και το "ομόσταυλο"_ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη των εργασιών στο νέο αμφίπλωρο.

IMG_0383.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 12/11/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες του νέου αμφίπλωρου, τραβηγμένες πάνω από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ.

IMG_0244.jpg__IMG_0259.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/11/2016_

Αλλά και μία ακόμα από απέναντι, όπου φαίνονται και τα δύο μαζί.

IMG_0213.jpg

----------


## leo85

Αρχίζει και δείχνει το μπόι του και αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχωράει και αυτό στο full. Χθεσινή φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-07-15-12-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του νεότευκτου αμφιπλώρου.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ.Λ-24-12-201.jpg.
_24-12-2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία πάνω από το Παναγιώτης Δ για να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών. Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-09-24-12-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_ έχουν αρχίσει να υψώνονται τα πλαινά του γκαράζ, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε σε φωτό πάνω από το νέο αμφίπλωρο.

IMG_0364.jpg__IMG_0365.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 04/02/02017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον στο Θεοχάρης Σοφία Κ εκτός από τις κολώνες έχει γίνει και το σιδέρωμα για να πέσουν από πάνω οι λαμαρίνες για τη βάση του Bar. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-12-11-02-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-13-11-02-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξέλιξη των εργασιών στο νέο Σαλαμινιώτικο αμφίπλωρο. Πλέον, μετά το _βάψιμο του ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ στα ίδια χρώματα με το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_, μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ότι και το _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_ θα βαφτεί σε αυτά, μιας και ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία.

IMG_0123.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 18/03/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ το σαλόνι προχωρά στο full.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-15-23-03-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ στις 02/04/2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-17-02-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή πάνω από το σαλόνι και όπως βλέπουμε έχει ξεκινήσει και να μακραίνει προς τη θάλασσα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-18-21-04-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Θα έχει κολόνες στη μέση του γκαράζ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν νομίζω Λεωνίδα. Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν εντελώς αχρείαστη πρωτοτυπία για αμφίπλωρο (τουλάχιστον Ελληνικό). Εξ άλλου, τέτοιου είδους προσωρινά υποστηρίγματα του ντεκ σαλονιού (μέχρι να "δέσει" η υπερκατασκευή), έχω δει και άλλες φορές σε υπό κατασκευήν αμφίπλωρα, τα οποία βέβαια κατόπιν αφαιρούνται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην φωτο από απέναντι βλέπουμε ότι έχει ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή για τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος. Στις υπόλοιπες βλέπουμε τις εξελίξεις από μέσα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-19-30-04-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-21-01-05-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-22-01-05-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-23-01-05-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-24-01-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις εξελίξεις στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ. Όπως βλέπουμε οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος ....τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά τελείωσαν και άρχισε η κατασκευή της γέφυρας, ενώ όπως βλέπουμε έχουν έρθει οι βάσεις και τα ελικοπηδάλια.
'
ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-25-14-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά στο προηγούμενο ποστ που έγραψα ότι ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή της γέφυρας ήταν αποθηκευτικός χώρος εκείνο και τώρα ξεκίνησε η γέφυρα.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-27-25-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ το τελικό μήκος από την επάνω μεριά έχει φτάσει στο τέλος του, τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν έλθει, επάνω στο deck φόρτωσης γίνεται χαμός από κατασκευές και οι τρύπες για τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν γίνει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-28-04-06-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-29-04-06-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-31-04-06-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-32-04-06-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-33-04-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ η γέφυρα σκαρώθηκε και τα κατάμπαρα έχουν ανοιχτεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-34-15-06-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και όπως παρατηρώ Παντελή, θα μοιάζει πολύ (αν δεν είναι και ίδιου ακριβώς σχεδιασμού) με το "ομόσταβλο" ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν τοποθετηθεί στις θέσεις τους, και το σκάφος ολοκληρώνεται στις άκρες του. Θέλει ακόμα πάντως αρκετή δουλειά και προσωπικά το βλέπω δύσκολο να είναι έτοιμο πριν τον Οκτώβριο.

IMG_0087.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε η δεξιά πλευρά στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ είναι έτοιμη ενώ η αριστερή περιμένει το Παναγιώτης Δ να κατέβει στη θάλασσα για να φύγει ο γερανός που ενοχλεί. Σύντομα θα γίνει και αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-37-12-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη ο γερανός τραβήχτηκε και η κατασκευή στην αριστερή πλευρά έχει ξεκινήσει, μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-39-26-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ ήδη τα ελικοπηδάλια στην πάνω μεριά έχουν τοποθετηθεί, ενώ επάνω στο deck ετοιμάζονται τα μαγαζιά. Σήμερα θα έκλεινε και το κομμάτι από τα έξαλα, ενώ έχει ξεκινήσει το μινιάρισμα στη γέφυρα. 

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-42-29-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το κομμάτι της πλώρης έχει κλείσει, τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο πλοίο και τα βαψίματα προχωρούν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-49-05-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλω κι εγώ μια χθεσινή φωτό του πλοίου, με τους καλεσμένους κοντά στην παραλία να παρακολουθούν την καθέλκυση του ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν.

IMG_0135.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 05/08/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στις 19/08/2017 στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-50-19-08-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 10-09-2017. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-54-10-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεκίνησαν να βάφονται και τα άσπρα γαλάζια χρώματα του.

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο κατασκευαζεται με πολυ αργους ρυθμους

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν κατασκευάζεται με αργούς ρυθμούς, απλά έπεσε στη μέση το καλοκαίρι. Σε 1,5 - 2 μήνες θα είναι τελειωμένο όπως μου είπε ο πλοιοκτήτης.

----------


## Psytair

Παραπανω πιστευω

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτο το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ πόσο έχει προχωρήσει ενώ βλέπουμε ότι άρχισαν να περνούν μίνιο τα ύφαλα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-57-28-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο θα εχει καμπουνι και απο τι βλεπω η γραμμη βαφτηκε κατευθειαν στο μπαρ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ας δούμε σε χθεσινή φωτο το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ πόσο έχει προχωρήσει ενώ βλέπουμε ότι άρχισαν να περνούν μίνιο τα ύφαλα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
> 
> ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-57-28-09-2017.jpg


Παντελή ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και την φωτό.

----------


## Psytair

Παλι καλα που ειναι και ο παντελης και ανεβαζει καμια  φωτογραφια  και μπορουμε να βλεπουμε την πορεια των εργασιων ολλων των πλοιων που ειναι σε υποκατασκευη

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ τα τζάμια στη γέφυρα και τα πλαϊνά του Bar έχουν τοποθετηθεί, το καμπούνι στην πίσω πλευρά έχει γίνει και έχουν κλείσει και τους διαδρόμους, ενώ μπροστά τώρα ξεκινά η καμπύλη που θα ενωθεί με τους διαδρόμους. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-62-11-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι κατασκευή στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ προχωρά στο full. Όπως βλέπουμε τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν μπει στη θέση τους, όπως και οι καταπέλτες και όπου έχουν τελειώσει οι κολλήσεις άρχισε να βάφετε στα χρώματα της εταιρείας του. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-64-14-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ το όνομα πλέον είναι κολλημένο στις πλώρες και τα βαψίματα προχωρούν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-70-04-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ οι δουλειές προχωρούν στο full και οι πρώτες πληροφορίες που ήρθαν πριν από λίγο λένε ότι το άλλο Σάββατο 18/11 υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει και η καθέλκυση του. Γιατί εμείς στο Nautilia.gr δημιουργούμε τις ειδήσεις. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-72-10-11-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-73-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Αύριο το πρωί ώρα 10:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί η καθέλκυση του πλοίου στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη.
Του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να το πρώτο βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ. Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο Ελληνικής κατασκευής με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Φράτη - Κοτσέλη. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλο ένα βίντεο από το φίλο μου που αναλαμβάνει την υδροβολή και το βάψιμο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη  George Chrisafitis.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη το AIS του εκπέμπει στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

----------


## leo85

Δεν άνοιξε μόνο το ΑΙΣ  :Untroubled: έκανε και δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε 13,7 μίλια.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πήγε στα παλούκια.

----------


## dedaferries

το απόγευμα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδο,σε πλήρωμα και πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## andria salamis

> το απόγευμα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια


καλοταξιδο να ειναι,μπηκα στο δρομολόγιο παλούκια περαμα, περιπου  ωρα 15΄30

----------


## leo85

> καλοταξιδο να ειναι,μπηκα στο δρομολόγιο παλούκια περαμα, περιπου  ωρα 15΄30


Και φωτογραφίες που είναι.

----------


## andria salamis

> Και φωτογραφίες που είναι.


οταν φευγω για δουλειά,δεν εχω φωτογραφική μαζι μου,και το κινητό μου ειναι Απλό!!!!!!!!! φιλε Λεωνιδα! :Chargrined:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως πάντα πρώτο στις ειδήσεις το Nautilia.gr ας δούμε το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ φωτογραφημένο από τη γέφυρα, την ώρα που πήγαινε στα Παλούκια για πρώτη φορά από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που ήταν, (στη δεξαμενή φαίνεται το Νήσος Χίος με κόκκινη την τσιμινιέρα) και το υπέροχο σαλόνι του.....μιλάμε για πρωτοκλασάτες ....ιστορίες!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια σε πλοίο και πλοιοκτήτες.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-74-12-12-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-76-12-12-2017.jpg ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-77-12-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο υπέροχα πλοία το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ και το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ με πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ Καρνέση - Λαλούση, ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευασμένα από Ελληνικά χέρια στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη από τους  κ.κ Φράτη - Κοτσέλη. 

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-79-16-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο φέρει αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 9825996_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο χθεσινές φωτό από άφιξη του πλοίου στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0135.jpg__IMG_0139.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας πααρθέσουμε και στο θέμα του αμφίπλωρου τις φήμες που αφορούν σε _επικείμενη πώληση_ του.

----------


## dedaferries

από πληροφορίες του πλοιοκτήτη στο καφενείο είναι πολύ κοντά σε πώληση και τα δυο πλοία της εταιρίας με μοναδικό αντίπαλο τα πλοία ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ που ρίχνει πάρα πολύ τις τιμές

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή μίλησα με τον πλοιοκτήτη κ. Β. Καρνέση μου είπε κατά λέξη " όλα τα πλοία κατασκευάζονται για να πουληθούν, και επειδή .....το καφενείο ....τον έχει πρήξει με αυτά που λέγονται ....να σταματήσει παρακαλώ η παραφιλολογία" . Εάν γίνει τίποτε να είσαστε σίγουροι ότι θα το μάθετε ....*όπως πάντα πρώτοι*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επειδή μίλησα με τον πλοιοκτήτη κ. Β. Καρνέση μου είπε κατά λέξη " όλα τα πλοία κατασκευάζονται για να πουληθούν, και επειδή .....το καφενείο ....τον έχει πρήξει με αυτά που λέγονται ....να σταματήσει παρακαλώ η παραφιλολογία" . Εάν γίνει τίποτε να είσαστε σίγουροι ότι θα το μάθετε ....*όπως πάντα πρώτοι*.


Από ότι φαίνεται λοιπόν από τα λεγόμενα του πλοιοκτήτη, δεν υπάρχουν συζητήσεις για πώληση των δύο πλοίων, και οι πληροφορίες που είχαμε ακούσει (εκτός από μη διασταυρωμένες όπως είχα γράψει) αποδεικνύονται και λανθασμένες και ως "παραφιλολογία". 




> Μιας και ο Παντελής αμέλησε να το αναφέρει (μεγάλωσε και ...ξεχνάει εύκολα ) να πούμε ότι σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του (μη διασταυρωμένες ακόμα), τα δύο εντυπωσιακά νεότευκτα αδελφά αμφίπλωρα _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_ και _ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ_ είναι πολύ πιθανό να μας αποχαιρετήσουν σύντομα, πακέτο για "ξένες πολιτείες" (και λιμάνια).


Ήταν σαφέστατα δικό μου το λάθος που τις ανέφερα και οφείλω τουλάχιστον μία συγγνώμη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από χθες το πρωί το αμφίπλωρο βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας για τις ημέρες ακινησίας του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε την 45ήμερη ακινησία του στα Αμπελάκια, χθες επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια και σήμερα σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή του.

IMG_0219.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από ακριβώς πέντε μήνες, επιστροφή πριν λίγη ώρα και πάλι του πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια (όπου κατέλαβε την θέση που ήταν το ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ) προφανώς για μία νέα ακινησία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που έκανε την ακινησία του, πήγε στα Παλούκια και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια. Στη θεση του πήγε το Αγία Βαρβάρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε για την ακινησία του στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στη θέση που ήταν το Χρύσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ σε ένα δρομολόγιο του από Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα. Ένα όμορφο Ελληνικό πλοίο με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευασμένο από τους Φράτη- Κοτσέλη. Γράφει ωραία .....το άτιμο στο φακό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-83-02-03-2019.jpg

----------


## noulos

Θυμίζει Πρωτοπόρο ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια και πήγε στου Σκέρλου. Για να δούμε ποιο θα πάρει τη θέση του??

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο σε ένα. Το* Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ* με πορεία προς Πειραιά, μάλλον πάει Κούλουρη για ακινησία και το *Γλυκοφιλούσα V* την ώρα που έχει ανέβει στην μικρή δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου για συντήρηση. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-84-17-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι πάει για δεξαμενισμό, μετά το είδα με πορεία προς Αίγινα....λέω θα πάει Κούλουρη για ακινησία, αλλά οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό.....για να πουληθεί. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε??????

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες μου το υπέροχο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ την Δευτέρα 02/12/2019 θα βγει για την πρώτη του 2ετία στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ 82 02-03-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είχα γράψει πριν καμιά εβδομάδα το αμφίπλωρο Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ [GR] κατασκευής 2017, _ΙΜΟ 9825996_ με διαστάσεις 93 Χ 18 μέτρα, με πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ. Καρνέση & Λαλούση, ναυπηγό την κ. Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους κ.κ. Φράτη - Κοτσέλη, σήμερα ξεκίνησε όπως βλέπουμε να βγαίνει για την πρώτη του συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ 86 03-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------

